# How is duck season going?



## RiverLogger (Jan 13, 2015)

How is duck season going for everyone. One of the better years for me. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the great Pics, RiverLogger. Brings back memories. Game reserves have changed up the stop-over's, and we just don't see as many ducks here as we once did.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 13, 2015)

Going great for the Buckeyes.


----------



## RiverLogger (Jan 13, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Going great for the Buckeyes.


Haha. I'm from Oregon and I loved that game. 
As you can see from my avatar I'm a Beaver fan[emoji106]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice ducks, RiverLogger. My season was slow, but did manage to get a few woodies from our farm ponds. I had torn ACL at this time, so had to be careful where walking.


----------



## RiverLogger (Feb 27, 2015)

I love wood ducks!!!! Great eaters too. We dont get a ton of woodies where I hunt so its a special day when we do. You can see in one of my tailgate pics that we got a bunch of woodies one day. Totally unusual. I've hunted there for twenty years and never shot a woody. They kept coming all morning in groups of 6-8 and always had one mallard with them.


----------

